# Will they fit? The usual Question



## Sentrek (May 10, 2009)

Did a lot of reading and feel comfortable they will fit but just looking for confirmation. They are Blitz 18" x 8" with 38mm offset and 245/40/18 tires all four corners. There were on a 07 BMW 328i. Other question is will the little pontiac center cap on my stock wheels fit to replace the current BMW center cap in the wheels now?









Shot at 2011-08-14








Shot at 2011-08-14


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You're going to be losing 1/2" to the outside. Depending on the rear alignment you may have to roll/cut the fender lip altho with those tires probably not.


----------



## Sentrek (May 10, 2009)

Yeah, that was one of my concerns and since it was an 80 mile round trip to go get them I chose to just get new tires and an alignment and not take the chance. Drives like it's on rails again.


----------

